# what medical tests are done for work/student visa in germany?



## ravana (Nov 18, 2016)

I have been planning to work/study in germany, have been preparing for language study. Recently i have been diagnosed as Genital Herpes. ( i guess HSV 2) . I checked the immigration website of USA, they haven;t mentioned anything regarding Herpes . What about Germany, any one experienced or has any idea regarding this subject? Is there any chances of visa refusal if i have Herpes? I am sure in the form i need to fill if i have any STD or not, although i just had one outbreak what if i don;t mention i don;t have any, since most of the people who has herpes even don;t know they have it and it usually is not included in regular STD checkup..


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ravana said:


> I have been planning to work/study in germany, have been preparing for language study. Recently i have been diagnosed as Genital Herpes. ( i guess HSV 2) . I checked the immigration website of USA, they haven;t mentioned anything regarding Herpes . What about Germany, any one experienced or has any idea regarding this subject? Is there any chances of visa refusal if i have Herpes? I am sure in the form i need to fill if i have any STD or not, although i just had one outbreak what if i don;t mention i don;t have any, since most of the people who has herpes even don;t know they have it and it usually is not included in regular STD checkup..


Why would a USA immigration website list illnesses that make you ineligible for a German visa?

When I look at the visa form available at the main website of German Embassies in China, the health question does not ask about STI's and Herpes is not listed in the footnote, either.


----------



## ravana (Nov 18, 2016)

thanks for the response. Do you have any idea, if not in the form, will they ask the tests after i reach there?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Not sure it's useful information because Canadians tend to be treated pretty well, but we've never been asked any heath questions by the Ausländerbehörde, ever, nor required any sort of documentation from a doctor. You just check no on the form if you've not had any of the various diseases listed in the footnote and that's it. But I suppose if you start coughing up blood everywhere in the office they might raise the issue.


----------

